# how to close post



## pandg60

I noticed that some of the questions that I posted months ago are still on the forum, If all my questions have been answered how do I delete or close the post? thanks, pandg60


----------



## brianF

If you really want them closed use the report thread button in the thread and ask a moderator to close


----------



## cwwozniak

You can mark active threads that you have started as closed using the"Mark as solved" button by the first post in the thread.

Threads with no new activity will automatically close after a certain number of days, like a month or two. This may vary by the particular forum.


----------

